# A Cookie Nightmare



## Melody Jeoulex

Eat, Sleep, Dream, Repeat


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Page 2 please :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

sorry for the longer post this time ><


----------



## TerryCurley

I really like this little piggy. 

It's 2am and I just woke up hungry and can't get back to sleep so I can relate to this cartoon big time. 

You are a great cartoonist Luna.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

haha :biglaugh: thanks Terry...sometimes when I woke up that early....I just eat some cream cheese sandwich and a glass of milk as my drink....talk about DAIRY.... @ A @


----------



## TerryCurley

Hi Luna, I love cream cheese. I always have it in the house. I'll usually eat it on a bagel and yes that satisfies me enough to get back to sleep.


----------



## chanda95

This is so cute. I love your little piggy cartoons!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

TerryCurley said:


> Hi Luna, I love cream cheese. I always have it in the house. I'll usually eat it on a bagel and yes that satisfies me enough to get back to sleep.


*GASP* bagel with cream cheese?! I love that..you're awesome because of that..cream cheese lovin' :clap: my favorite is Philadelphia :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

chanda95 said:


> This is so cute. I love your little piggy cartoons!


thanks chanda :laugh:


----------



## TerryCurley

Melody Jeoulex said:


> *GASP* bagel with cream cheese?! I love that..you're awesome because of that..cream cheese lovin' :clap: my favorite is Philadelphia :biggrin:


Oh Yeah only Philadelphia:vs_karate: cream cheese and only the original...non of the reduced fat stuff.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

oh yeeaaah! Philadelphia Original! Woot! I remember my colleague who suggested the bagel filled with cream cheese and mushroom in Dunkin Donuts (back in the Philippines)...it was the best...it was pure heaven to my taste [email protected][email protected] I must make a cream cheese sandwich because of this conversation...


----------



## FanKi

I'm wondering... what's cream cheese? Sounds so tasteful D:

Pssst... I'm starting to feel represented by your little pig >.< I hate when my cookies disappear u.u


----------



## TerryCurley

FanKi said:


> I'm wondering... what's cream cheese? Sounds so tasteful D:
> 
> Pssst... I'm starting to feel represented by your little pig >.< I hate when my cookies disappear u.u


I don't know how to describe cream cheese. It's more cream than cheese for sure. It has a very mild taste, not really sweet but very yummy. Do you have cheese cake in Argentina? Cheese Cake is made mostly of cream cheese.


----------



## FanKi

Aaaaahh yeah yeah, now I got it. We have Cream Cheese, but I don't really like it u.u I preffer eating "Dulce de leche" ... Don't really know how to translate it... "Dulce" means Sweet, also used for Jam. "Leche" is Milk. I found you maybe call it "Spreaded milk" or "Milk Caramel Spread". Have you ever try it? (it's something totally different >.<)


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

ooohhh dulce de leche looks like chocolate pudding! :3 delicious but I don't eat too much chocolate..  the word leche reminds me of my favorite..leche flan...(also known as crème caramel and caramel custard) it's my favorite since I was little..


----------



## ARTadmin

Now I want cookies. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

FanKi said:


> Aaaaahh yeah yeah, now I got it. We have Cream Cheese, but I don't really like it u.u I preffer eating "Dulce de leche" ... Don't really know how to translate it... "Dulce" means Sweet, also used for Jam. "Leche" is Milk. I found you maybe call it "Spreaded milk" or "Milk Caramel Spread". Have you ever try it? (it's something totally different >.<)


This sounds interesting. I've never had it.


----------



## Daskini

These are amazing and so cute! I need to read more :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

thank you Daskini ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

Cricket VS said:


> Now I want cookies. :biggrin:


I'm with you Cricket! And coffee! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin

Have you ever thought about illustrating a children's book?

You have some serious talent.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Thank you very much.:vs_awed:.Well that is included in my future plans list but for now I'm just enjoying making these short comics and at the same time I'm learning..^^...


----------

